# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى البرقر ..

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..]*





*تجيبينـ’ قطعه البفـ’ بآـآستري وتقطعينهآـآ بالبياله 4 دوائر او2 او 1 على حسبـ’ ذوقج
تصفين الدوائر بالصينية
تدهنينها بالبيض وتنثرينـ’ عليها سمسمـ’ وتخبزينها
بعد الخبز تفكينها منـ’ الوسطـ’ كئنها خبز البرقر


***


**


**


**



*ونبدأـآ الحشوهـ’


***


*تدهنينـ’ القاعدة بالمآـآيونيز
اللي هو عبارة عنـ’
قشطه + جبن فلادلفيا +نستله المقآـآدير على حسبـ’ الذوقـ’


***


*تحطينـ’ قطعه اللحمـ’ اللي هو عبارة عنـ’
بسكوتـ’ اوريو مطحونـ’ +بسكوت شاي مطحونـ’ ومعجونـ’ بقشطة وشوي نستله<<<على الذوق
لينـ’ تصير عندج عجينة تقدرينـ’ تشكلينها
وشكليها عاد على شكلـ’ اقراصـ’ والأآـآفضل
خليهآـآ رقيقه


***


**


**


**


**


**


**


*حطيـ’عليهآـآ شريحه كيويـ’ على اساسـ’ أنه خسـ’
وأدهنية بالمربى على أـآساسـ’ الكآـآتشبـ’<<<ممكنـ’ تستبدلينـ
المربى بشريحة فرـآوله


***


*بعدينـ’ أـآدهني طبقة البفـ’ باستريـ’ العلوية <<طبعآ من د ـآخلـ’
قشطه + ظرفـ’ كريمـ’ كراميل<<<على أـآساسـ’
أـآنه جبنـ’


***


**


**
*وتغطوونهآـآ وتقدمـ ..*

*م/ن ..*

*سلآمي للجميع ..]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرااحب ليلاس ...*
*واااو شو هالحلى الرهيييييييييب ..*
*بصراحه شكل يجننن ولو شكل برقر بس فضيع للحلى*
*يسلمووو غناتي ع النقل الحلووو*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه* 
*لاعدم من جديدك*
*سلآمي*

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورين اختي

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلمو خيتو

----------


## ليلاس

> *مرااحب ليلاس ...*
> *واااو شو هالحلى الرهيييييييييب ..*
> *بصراحه شكل يجننن ولو شكل برقر بس فضيع للحلى*
> *يسلمووو غناتي ع النقل الحلووو*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العافيه* 
> *لاعدم من جديدك*
> *سلآمي*



*أهلييين شذى ..*

*الله يسلمك و يعااافيك ..*

*مرورك الرهييب ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور الأحلى ..*

*لآ عدم طلتك ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> مشكورين اختي



 
*العفوووو ..*

*الشكر لك ع الحضوور ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> يسلمو خيتو



 
*ربي يسلمك ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يسلموووو الايادي

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسلمكـ ..*

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الحضور المشرف ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم منكـ ..]*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

عجيب شكل الحلى خطيرررررر بصراحهـ 

نفسي اجرب الطعم 

تسلم الايادي ياليلاس

ويعطيك الف عاااااااااااااافيهـ

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك و يعاافيك غناااتي ملووكه ...*

*جربي و عطيني خبر ..ok*

*تسلمي ع الحضور ..*

*منورة ..}~*

----------


## ساجدة لربها

تسلم آيدك 
 الله يعطيكِ العاافيــــة

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك و يعافيك خيتي ..*

*تسلمين ع الطلة ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشتهيته بقوووووووووه
يعطيك العافيه ع الطريقه الجونان

----------


## THE GAME

مشكورة اختي على كل شي
tank you

----------


## ليلاس

> اشتهيته بقوووووووووه
> يعطيك العافيه ع الطريقه الجونان



*ربي يعآفيك حبوبهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع التوآجد ..*

*منورة .}*

----------


## ليلاس

> مشكورة اختي على كل شي
> tank you



*العفوـو ..]*

*يسلمووا ع التوآجد ..*

----------

